# Get rid of water retention?



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Title says it all really, what's the best natural way to get rid of water retention?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

PharmaDub said:


> Cut carbs and take vit C


+dandelion root for me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ageed dandelion root and vit c works.


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

yep Vit C 2g-3g a day -

I have heard of dandelion root useage in the past what dosage is effective alongside the VitC?? @L11?


----------



## ashley421 (Feb 18, 2014)

Vitamin C is best to get rid of water retention.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Various things you can try... a few bullet points below. Combining these things will work well, but they may not all be necessary... try them one at a time and in different combinations to see what works most efficiently with least fiddling.

High dose vit c 2000mg daily plus.

B vitamin complex.

Caffeine at 250-300mg twice per day will help if you aren't used to drinking caffeine but not if in addition to regular tea/coffee drinking.

Limit sodium intake to around 2000mg and ensure potassium intake of between 4500-5000mg.

Ensure a decent intake of zinc and magnesium (low levels of both of these minerals cause sodium retention and high potassium excretion).

Drink plenty of water.

Dandelion root, nettle tea.

Don't take creatine.

Consume minimal sugar replacing them with fibrous starchy carbs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

drink more water and lay off the salt/sodium


----------

